# Scheppach Deco Flex



## Losos (6 Jun 2008)

Just thought I would see who has this scrollsaw. I was tempted by a special offer recently and have just set it up with only minor fettling required.

I thought 80 pounds was quite a good price considering it had a flexible shaft on the side, BTW where do people fit the clip that came in a little plastic bag, after much searching (and no help from the handbook) I found an empty threaded hole on the left side so I fitted it there  

It also came with two boxes of spare blades.

It takes flat and pinned blades, changing seems to be quite quick, theres a work light and variable speed. Have only been 'test' cutting so far but am quite pleased with it.

Anybody else using this make and model :?:


----------



## chrispuzzle (8 Jun 2008)

Glad you are enjoying the Scheppach. How is it for vibration? Usually the lighter saws do better if they are securely fixed to a really solid stand/bench.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2008)

Hi Losos,

Please read the thread link at the bottom of this post and hopefully others will too.
Your saw (pictured below) seems to be the same basic design as a few other brands on the market so hopefully if others here have any of the saws mentioned, or looks like the one below, they may be able to help you with any questions.







https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17592


----------



## Losos (8 Jun 2008)

chrispuzzle":jhddrlpy said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Scheppach. How is it for vibration? Usually the lighter saws do better if they are securely fixed to a really solid stand/bench.



Well, being new to scrollsawing I don't have anything to compare it with and I haven't yet bolted it down. The handbook does recommend a rubber mat underneath which I will do asap. In the meantime I would say the vibration is minimal, of course I might revise my view after a long session scrolling out some letters for the house name :roll:


----------



## Losos (8 Jun 2008)

Alan- AKA The Woodman":34v3ky7d said:


> Hi Losos,
> Your saw (pictured below) seems to be the same basic design as a few other brands on the market so hopefully if others here have any of the saws mentioned, or looks like the one below, they may be able to help you with any questions.



Thanks Alan, I'll be off to have a look at that link in a mo'

Yes, mine is exactly like that photo except my table is black and the side cover (Under the table) looks a bit different, but as I'm a beginner I'm not worried if it's a clone, it seems to have all I need to get started and it didn't cost me an arm and a leg so there's some cash still available for a few tools for the flexi-shaft and some spare blades after I break all the ones that came with it :lol:


----------



## Gill (8 Jun 2008)

Losos":1wlztf0o said:


> The handbook does recommend a rubber mat underneath which I will do asap.



Don't!

At the risk of being controversial, those anti-vibration mats do more harm than good. Vibration occurs mostly in saws which have little mass, so you should be looking to add mass to your saw in order to minimise vibration. Bolting it to a sturdy workbench is an excellent way to do this. However, if you place it on anti-vibration matting, it will actually separate the saw from its surrounds, thereby reducing mass. This means the vibration will actually increase, despite what the matting retailers claim.

If you don't want to bolt the saw to a workbench, you could make a sandbox to mount it on instead. I've got plans for one of these... somewhere... I think... so let me know if you intend to make one.

I'm looking forward to hearing how you get on with your scroll saw. I believe you live in Czechoslovakia (sorry if I've got the name wrong - I'm in a Cold War time warp  ) so you're certainly in the right place to meet lots of experts. One of my ambitions is to travel to the Erzegebirge and gaze on the wonderful scrolled toys, although I suspect that part of Europe might be a little distant from you.

Gill


----------



## Losos (9 Jun 2008)

Hi Gill,
Thanks for that, the logic of what you say makes perfect sense to me and I would have to buy a bit of rubber matting whereas I already have four 8mm bolts and I don't mind drilling the bench it's on now. It's probably not the most sturdy of bench's but it has my little bandsaw mounted on the other end and I think it will suffice to get me started.

Czechoslovakia is what most people know, when the communists got the boot in 1992 the Slovakians decided they didn't want to play anymore and declared unilateral independance so officially we are now the Czech Republic which is a name I hate, I've been waging a one man campaign to get it changed to Czechland which I think sounds much better and after all we have Ireland, Finland, Scotland, etc. so why not Czechland :?:


----------



## Brucio (10 Jun 2008)

Losos,
It looks like your scrollsaw is just about the same as my Sip 16" scrollsaw.
I bought mine last year, and never had to bolt it down, as there's no vibration at all!
If you have any problems (and I don't see why, since I've had none), maybe I can help.
Bruce


----------



## Losos (12 Jun 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks, I've only done a few 'test' pieces so far but I must say I didn't think the vibration was a problem, I guess it may *become* a problem if I start to use *thick work pieces *or for some other reason, in which case I'll certainly get in touch


----------



## gasmansteve (14 Jun 2008)

Hi Losos
I echo Brucio, I have the Scheppach scroll saw and have never needed to bolt it down in stark comparison to a Proline model I bought from B&Q. That sucker would bounce the bench round the workshop with it :shock: 
Cheers
Steve


----------

